# Meet Flat Rock Merlin



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A friend was selling Merlin. I saw him and thought he would do well here. He's handsome, blue eyes and gentle, and looks to be correct in form. And he throws beautiful kids. He will visit a few girls end of summer...🤞


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh he is beautiful! Flat Rocks is a really nice herd! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! He's very handsome


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Very Handsome!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

He sure in stunning! So level!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

He looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just Stunning markings and style! Very nice!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! He looks very nice! I like that he is gentle. 💕


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Beautiful buck 😍😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, congratulations!! He is very stunning both color and conformation wise! 🤩


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What a gorgeous boy! Kimichi's got some competition! 😅


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, he’s a handsome little man! Congratulations on your new boy. I’m sure you’re going enjoy Merlin babies early next year…can’t wait to see what he does!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Congratulations!!! He is a looker. Can't wait to see his babies!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

What a handsome fella 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Wow- he is a stunner- can’t wait to see his littles next year! 😍


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Handsome little man! He should sire some nice kids.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He’s beautiful. Can’t wait to see the babies he makes at your farm.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Gorgeous! Pretty kids coming to Happybleats Farm soon 😁🥰🤗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

